# Mein Teich / Hundepool



## Niklas123456 (1. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen ich wollte Euch mal meinen neusten Stand zeigen, von unserem Teich / Hundepool!
es ist noch noch ganz fertig aber Land ist nun endlich in Sicht ! 
Gruß Niklas


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Platz scheinst du ja genug zu haben im Garten.


----------



## Niklas123456 (10. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen 
Ich wollte euch mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Teich geben!
Der Teich ist nun bald fertig, am Wochenende wird er befühlt. 
Es fehlt noch der Steg und der Wasserfall die Wege usw. aber den größten Teil ist nun endlich geschafft.
Meine Filteranlage habe ich nun auch umgebaut und habe nun 2x DN 75 Rohre als Ein, Durch und Auslauf genommen. Rolf und Armin hatten recht so komme ich nun fast auf 20000 Liter Durchflussmenge ! Vielen Dank nochmal an Euch beide ! 
Ich freue mich auf euer Fitback , schönes Wochende
Gruß Niklas


----------



## Niklas123456 (10. Juni 2016)

Hat keiner was zu sagen zu meinem Teich???


----------



## tosa (10. Juni 2016)

Sieht doch gut aus, warte mal, die anderen äußern sich bestimmt noch....


----------



## Lion (10. Juni 2016)

Niklas,
super schöne Anlage.
Ich sag ja immer, könnt ich auch mal Hund sein.
Viele schöne erholsame Stunden an diesem schönen Teich wünscht Léon.


----------



## Niklas123456 (15. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen hier ein kleines Update von meinem Teich
EInmal ein Video von meinem Hund und von meinem selbst gebauten Jumping Jet! Gruß Niklas




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xacgLAT2e8Y_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t00D3LnzGco_


----------



## jule (15. Juni 2016)

Da muss ich Léon recht geben... da mag man gerne Hund sein  Was für eine Wasserratte 

Am Witzigsten finde ich, wie er sich immer wieder am Rand abstößt, das habe ich so auch noch nie gesehen  da hat einer richtig viel Spass... ich würde sagen "Alles richtig gemacht" Toll!!! Bin schon auf weitere Bilder und Videos gespannt


----------



## Ida17 (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo Niklas! 

Tolle Anlage, Dein Hund scheint sich richtig wohl zu fühlen! 
Viel Spass wünsche ich Euch und dem quirligen Vierbeiner mit der neuen Oase


----------



## slavina (15. Juni 2016)

Super schön !!!!


----------



## KarinSofia (15. Juni 2016)

Klasse !!!!!! da hat aber einer richtig Spaß


----------



## lotta (16. Juni 2016)

Wie süß ist das denn?
Toller Hundepooltoll umgesetzt
Darfst Du da denn auch hin und wieder mal rein?

Resprkt
Bine


----------



## Niklas123456 (16. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche, ja ich gehe auch ab und zu rein und schwimme etwas, ist aber noch sehr kalt. Nächste Woche mache ich den Steg fertig ,dann gibt es wieder neue Bilder Gruß Niklas


----------



## Niklas123456 (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo hier wieder ein kleines Update der Steg ist nun fast fertig Gruß Niklas


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo Niklas, 
bin jetzt auch mal bei Dir im Garten gelandet. Einfach nur toll geworden. 
Da sieht man richtig, wieviel Spaß Dein Hund hat. Schöööön !


----------



## Niklas123456 (19. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend 
Hier wieder ein kleines Update vom Teich , mein selbstgeschweisster Vogel aus Stahl steht nun und kann auch Wasser spucken. Gruß Niklas


----------



## ChristinaDingens (20. Juli 2016)

Wie sehr sich euer Hund freut! Unsere ekeln sich und können dem Wasser im Garten nichts abgewinnen. Ich wünsche euch einen heißen Restsommer, so das ihr euer kühles Nass oft genießen könnt


----------



## ChristinaDingens (20. Juli 2016)

Wie sich euer Hund freut! Unsere beiden ekeln sich vor dem Wasser im Garten Ich wünsche euch einen sonnigen Restsommer, so dass ihr euren Teich möglichst oft nutzen könnt.


----------



## Niklas123456 (21. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen hier noch ein Photo vom ersten weg von der sonnenterasse über die teichbrücke Gruß Niklas


----------



## Niklas123456 (21. Juli 2016)




----------



## Niklas123456 (21. Juli 2016)




----------



## Niklas123456 (24. Aug. 2016)

Guten Abend heute bei diesem Wetter haben meine Frau und mein Hund den Teich , Hundepool voll ausgenutzt. Die hatten so viel Spaß. Wenn Ich die Bilder sehe,dann weiß ich das sich die ganze Arbeit gelohnt hat.
Trotz dem fast 34 grad ist das Wasser glasklar und meine Filteranlage läuft super. Zum Schluss noch ein kühles Bier aus dem Wasserfall. Schönen Abend euch Gruß


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2016)

Irgendwie verstehe ich den Frosch nicht so richtig.
Ich würde höchstwahrscheinlich an seiner Stelle nicht so teilnahmslos über den Teich hinweg schauen. 
Also vermutlich, nehme ich mal an ...   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Winterflower (28. Aug. 2016)

Wow sehr scchön  bei meinem mini teich lohnt es sich ja net mal die füße rein zuhalten    da liebäugel ich gern mit was größerem  aber da wir zur miete wohnen erstmal wohl leider nicht  genießt das wetter !


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Gibt es denn schon einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht zu deinem Filter?
Vor allem mit Bildern. Wäre bestimmt für den ein oder anderen interessant wie oft die reinigen musst und so......


----------



## Niklas123456 (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo ja den gibt es. Was soll ich sagen glasklares Wasser und minimale Arbeit. 
Zum Teich, Ca alle 2-3 Wochen mit Schlammsauger etwas den Boden sauber machen. Teich ist mit sensorüberwachung. Wenn Wasser fällt schaltet sich Pumpe 1 und 2 automatisch ab.
Filteranlage. Pumpe 1 8500 Liter Stunde für den Boden. Pumpe 2 13000 Liter Stunde für Skimmer.
Durchlauf UV Lampe 36 Watt. Tonne 1 Spaltsieb darunter ist Ca 50 Liter schwebendes Helix. Tonne 2 50'liter schwebendes Helix. Tonne 3 50 Liter schwimmendes Helix mit membranbelüftung. 2x DN 75 Rohre von Tonne zu Tonne. Jede Tonne ist mit Sensor ausgestattet. Kein überlaufen möglich. Und wenn Sensor schaltet Anruf auf mein Handy.
Reinigung ist alle 2-3  Tage mit Staubsauger das Spaltsieb sauber machen und 1 mal im Monat den Schieber ziehen von jeder Tonne und das schmutzige Wasser ablassen in die Abwasserleitung. Das war es auch schon. Jetzt bei dem Wetter haben meine Frau und mein Hund jeden Tag Spaß. All die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. Gruß Niklas


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Na da hast du ja ein Stein im Brett bei deinen zwei 
Danke für die Bilder, halt uns bitte schön auf dem laufenden.


----------



## lollo (29. Aug. 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Tonne 1 Spaltsieb


Hallo Niklas,
ich erkenne auf deinen Bildern gar kein Spaltsieb. Auf dem 5. Bild erkenne ich ein Siebgewebe aus Kunststoff, wenn es das sein sollte.
Ein richtiges VA Spaltsieb sieht so aus.


----------



## Niklas123456 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo ja Bild 5 ist ein Va Spaltsieb in der Mitte und außen ist PE. Gruß


----------



## lollo (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
na ja, für mich sieht es nach einem Kunststoffsiebgewebe aus, vor allen auch wegen dem Überstand am Ende des Siebes.
Ferner scheint mir der Einstellwinkel des Siebes ein wenig flach, sowie der Einlauf auf dem Sieb zu hart. Da gibt es bestimmt
noch einige Verbesserungen, die zu einem besseren Austrag des Schmutzes führen könnten.

Ich betreibe ein VA Saltsieb in einer Auerbox, die anfallenden Algen müßen täglich, teilweise zwei mal entfernt werden, so gut arbeitet mein Vorfilter.
Wenn du schreibst das du nur alle zwei/drei Tage das Sieb reinigen mußt, kann es nicht optimal arbeiten.


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2016)

Ich seh da jetzt auch nur ein Edelstahl-Siebgewebe und kein Spaltsieb aber was für eine Rolle spielt das, solange wie das Wasser so aussieht. Und wenn nun mal kein Dreck vorhanden ist kann auch nix gefiltert werden


----------



## Niklas123456 (29. Aug. 2016)

Wie soll ich dir das erklären, es ist eine PE Platte gebogen, in der Mitte ist ein 0,12mm Va sieb. Der Dreck bleibt auf dem Ende der PE Platte liegen und ein Teil auf dem Sieb! 
Ich habe keine Algen oder sowas. Des wegen auch die minimale Reinigung. So soll es auch sein. Und nicht erst Algen entstehenlassen, das wäre falsch!!!! Gruß


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Niklas nur zu deiner Erklärung 
Spaltsieb: https://www.shopmetall.ch/shop/KategorienBilder/Separator2_web.jpg
Oder Edelstahl Siebgewebe:
http://www.teichhansel.com/s/img/emotionheader.jpg


----------



## Niklas123456 (29. Aug. 2016)

Danke René, ich habe dann ein Edelstahl siebgewebe von 0,12 mm verbaut ! Gruß Niklas


----------



## lollo (30. Aug. 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Algen oder sowas.



Hallo,
noch nicht, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, dein Teich ist ja noch jung und noch gar nicht richtig eingefahren, liegt dazu voll in der Sonne.
Von einem Algen freiem Teich träumt eigentlich jeder Teichbesitzer. 



Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Und nicht erst Algen entstehenlassen, das wäre falsch!!!!



da hast du eigentlich wenig Einfluß drauf, denn dafür sorgt schon die Natur und die Sonne. Du kannst natürlich den Algen die Nährstoffe
entziehen, in dem du Pflanzen einbringst, sowie eine optimale Filteranlage betreibst und dadurch den Algenwuchs minimierst.

Auf der Folie wird sich ein Bio-und Algenfilm bilden, sowie Schwebealgen und Fadenalgen werden mehr oder weniger auftreten.
Wenn du natürlich einen Pool betreiben möchtest, dann kannst du mit Chemie alles Algen frei halten, aber dazu passt deine vorgestellte
Filteranlage nicht.


----------



## Niklas123456 (30. Aug. 2016)

Kapitän und mein Hund. Gruß Niklas


----------



## Christine (30. Aug. 2016)

Den grünen Kerl mit dem Fernglas finde ich klasse. 
Der Teich ist natürlich auch toll


----------



## Niklas123456 (23. Sep. 2016)

Hallo heute wollte ich euch mal unseren fast fertigen Garten und Teich zeigen. Gruß Niklas


----------

